# Bentley asked for a reprieve (pic)



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I love that face 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tis The Season! and just look at that innocent face............SO cute!

Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

'Bout time you give the little guy a break. :wavey:


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I certainly could not resist that face. It is very kissable.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentley is a dog that just has that look that makes you want to HUG him. Love the big black nose...lol


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Bentley is a dog that just has that look that makes you want to HUG him. Love the big black nose...lol


When he was tiny he just had a little black mustache under his nose, now the whole thing is black 
Here's a pic at 6 weeks..


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> When he was tiny he just had a little black mustache under his nose, now the whole thing is black
> Here's a pic at 6 weeks..



Makes me think of Charlie Chaplin...and some of his antics just reinforce it...


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

OH MY GOSH, he is one big cute boy!!!!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Could Bentley just be smart enough and spoiled enough to get his way LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

It is the Christmas season! Love that black nose. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm thinking Bentley is just smart enough to rap mom around his little paw. Way to go Bentley LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentley just keeps proving what a "Genius" he is....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know I wouldn't be able to resist that adorable face of his. 

Enjoy the break Bentley!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nuggetsdad said:


> I'm thinking Bentley is just smart enough to rap mom around his little paw. Way to go Bentley LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes he does have me wrapped! But..DH has a house full of his buddies to show off his new TV so not a good time for training


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats a great pic!


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Awww what a face. I want to kiss that nose!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Such a grown up looking face for 5 months


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

*Merry Xmas Joyce & Bentley*

Hi there and merry christmas from Barnaby and humans. I always follow your threads and the things Bentley gets up to, he should really get together with my Barnaby I never thought that I would hear of another dog that manages to get in so many funny situations, the things that have happened with him over the years are just unbelievable! Bentley you are SO Cute, enjoy the holidays x


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Hi there and merry christmas from Barnaby and humans. I always follow your threads and the things Bentley gets up to, he should really get together with my Barnaby I never thought that I would hear of another dog that manages to get in so many funny situations, the things that have happened with him over the years are just unbelievable! Bentley you are SO Cute, enjoy the holidays x


Thank you! And Merry Christmas to you!! I would love for Bentley and Barnaby to get together, you're in Scotland? I recently discovered my ancestors are from Argyll and I plan to visit it someday. ( of course without Ky & Bentley, Scotland would never be the same if I took them )


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Joyce!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Merry Christmas, Joyce!


Thank you Dave, Merry Christmas to you and Max! ♥


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

love the face 
and Merry Christmas


----------

